# Hide-aways in cargo lamps



## duramaxblade (Feb 12, 2008)

I had seen somewhere some hideaway's in the cargo lights of a truck. I knew I wanted to do that. Then I read somewhere that it couldn't be done. So of course I had to try then.
And it can be done. They look great and are really bright. Just thought anyone else that wanted to try it should know that it can be done-with a little finesse and a lot of 4 letter words.:realmad:


----------



## ghlkal (Dec 18, 2008)

Great, I'm interested in doing this too.

Can you post some pics and maybe a writeup of what you used and how it went? :salute:


----------



## weeman97 (Dec 4, 2005)

i got them in my 04 dodge 2500 i love them very attention grabbing! theres a video on here somewhere


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

I did them in some Fords. Whelen 90 watt strobes. We found that when left on for long periods especially in the summer they would start to melt the lenses. Just an FYI. Probably ok for winter or short uses.


----------



## duramaxblade (Feb 12, 2008)

I will take some pics tomorrow. Too busy today, and the truck needs another bath. I was worried about what Flipper said, so I tried to keep them backed away from the lenses. I posted a video off youtube on another page of what they look like in a newer truck but not mine. I will see if I can take some pics of the install tomorrow.


----------



## duramaxblade (Feb 12, 2008)

*Cargo light strobe install Silverado*

So here's a quick write up.

Remove the 3rd brake light from the truck.
Remove the wiring harness for the cargo lamps, keep the 2 brake bulbs intact.
I cut the wires (but left enough to re-splice down the road if I wanted to) that went to the cargo lights (the plastic harness attached to the lights was in the way of the strobe tubes)

The hole needed for the strobe is 1". I measured the opening that was already there from each of the cargo light bulbs and knew that I didn't need a lot more. 
I took wire cutters and made tons of little cuts in the plastic ribbing that the cargo bulbs twisted into.
Then I pulled the little pieces off.
The space needed is almost there, you are left with about 7/8" opening. I took a file and slowly (seriously, this took the longest out of everything) filed away another 1/8".
Instead of pushing the whole strobe into the hole, I used the grommets which allowed the strobe to stay away from the clear lens about 3/4"
I pre-drilled the holes needed for the screws to hold the grommet and had to drill and screw them at an angle (I think you can tell from the pics).
That all worked out pretty good. As far as I can tell the 3rd brake light is water tight, but I also put a bead of silicone around the strobe anyways, since I did it for the other ones.

For the inside of the truck, there are 2 large plastic push tabs that are the same color as my headliner. I pulled those out gently, and that released the headliner.
I took out the rear seat to have better access. If you have a extended cab there is a large cable under the center of the seat that needs to be unbolted to get it out.
Then remove the moldings on one side (you need a really big torx head to remove the bolts for the seatbelts). You need to do this do route the wires down to the power supply.
Plug them in and youre ready to go. I got a hand to put the rear seat back in, it a lot harder to put back in. Put everything back together and light 'em up!!!

I thought for sure I would have messed something up somewhere, but I was really careful and made sure not to touch the bulbs. If you touch them they WILL burn out very quickly. The oil on your fingers stays on the bulb and heats up causing them to break; like a regular bulb getting water on it.

So far I have not had any problems at all. The lenses are still clear, and I ran them non stop for over 24 hrs for the past 4 snow storms.

Good luck to anyone who tries. It's really bright. I took a video but it won't let me upload it. so this is what you get.


----------



## part-timer (Feb 6, 2009)

I have a 2007 GMC 2500 HD Crew cab, I installed the Whelen Vertex LED, amber in the rear cargo lamps and they work great, Being LED I don't have to worry about them melting the lens and I did not have to remove the cargo light either, both lights are in there together. I do and still thank George (Dissociative) he did most of the work with a fantastic wiring job.


----------



## duramaxblade (Feb 12, 2008)

Are the led's a lot smaller? And how do you like the leds? I thought about them but never thought they gave the same "bang for you buck". I always thought the leds weren't as "fast" as the strobes.


----------



## erkoehler (Sep 25, 2008)

I have them in the cargo lights of my 2001 Chevy 2500hd as well. The are awesome up that high, real attention grabbers.


----------



## part-timer (Feb 6, 2009)

With the amber in the cargo lights being as high as they are they are very bright and very visible,I also wired in a switch to change the paterns on the amber. In the back-up lamps I have clear Vertex LED'S and they are set on one pattern. Once I figure out my camera I will post a video of how they look, I am very happy with the out come of both.


----------



## duramaxblade (Feb 12, 2008)

Cool I would be interested to see how they look. I thought about doing a couple of switches to be able to change patterns and a different switch to control only the front and rears separately, but I did the whole install in about 4 hours and also ran out of wire, and only had one switch. Maybe this summer I will add some. I still want to install a back rack and some leds on that and inside the truck facing out the front windshield. So I took the easy way out for now. I am still trying to get a 5" turbo back exhaust, or a single stack, and some other engine mod stuff.


----------



## ghlkal (Dec 18, 2008)

Thanks for the writeup Duramaxblade ... but now I have to think about the LED solution part-timer posted


----------



## duramaxblade (Feb 12, 2008)

Yeah that would have been nice to keep both in there. I know that down the road I'll be getting a back rack and putting lights on that alone with back up/work lights so I wasn't too concerned. I wonder if part timers 2007 is the new style and if that model has a larger housing for the work lights back there. I have just been skeptical of the led hide aways. Some swear by them and others hate them (say they aren't bright enough). To each their own.


----------



## part-timer (Feb 6, 2009)

*Whelen Vertex LEDs*

I have been in trucks with the regular strobes I may not known there wattage but my LEDs in the location's where they are are very visible night or day. I tried to post a video of them but am having some problem's. I will keep trying.


----------



## part-timer (Feb 6, 2009)

I forgot new body style on my 2007 GMC 2500 HD Crew Cab


----------



## duramaxblade (Feb 12, 2008)

Cool. I couldn't figure out how to post a video either. I think you would have to post it on youtube then input the link after.


----------



## Humvee27 (Feb 5, 2008)

*posting video...*

You guys should go to photobucket....setup an account, you can post video's on there, then just hit the link on the video to post it directly on here...email if you need help.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

erkoehler;770876 said:


> I have them in the cargo lights of my 2001 Chevy 2500hd as well. The are awesome up that high, real attention grabbers.


and where did those come from Eric???....

if anyone is apprehensive about grinding the light send it to me and i can do it for you...


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

erkoehler;770876 said:


> I have them in the cargo lights of my 2001 Chevy 2500hd as well. The are awesome up that high, real attention grabbers.


and where did those come from Eric???....

if anyone is apprehensive about grinding the light send it to me and i can do it for you...


----------



## duramaxblade (Feb 12, 2008)

Dissociative, Is there a way that you did them to allow for the strobes and the cargo lights?


----------



## SafetyLighting (Jul 23, 2005)

duramaxblade;772432 said:


> Yeah that would have been nice to keep both in there. I know that down the road I'll be getting a back rack and putting lights on that alone with back up/work lights so I wasn't too concerned. I wonder if part timers 2007 is the new style and if that model has a larger housing for the work lights back there. I have just been skeptical of the led hide aways. Some swear by them and others hate them (say they aren't bright enough). To each their own.


It's important to remember, that all products are not the same. There ae some crappy Hide-away LED's and then there are very effective one's. You get what you pay for.


----------



## duramaxblade (Feb 12, 2008)

Although I have never posted a video and just set up photobucket, let's see if this works.
http://s557.photobucket.com/albums/ss14/llycrew05/?action=view&current=009.flv


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

erkoehler;770876 said:


> I have them in the cargo lights of my 2001 Chevy 2500hd as well. The are awesome up that high, real attention grabbers.





weeman97;770194 said:


> i got them in my 04 dodge 2500 i love them very attention grabbing! theres a video on here somewhere


man...i did both of these trucks...WHERES THE LOVE???

and yes..i have figured out a way to keep the cargos AND have strobes too.....


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

part-timer;770981 said:


> with the amber in the cargo lights being as high as they are they are very bright and very visible,i also wired in a switch to change the paterns on the amber. In the back-up lamps i have clear vertex led's and they are set on one pattern. Once i figure out my camera i will post a video of how they look, i am very happy with the out come of both.


gosh darn it...i did this truck too........wheres my love guys?!?!?!?!


----------



## duramaxblade (Feb 12, 2008)

Always nice when people forget, huh? LOL. Well that's the way the world turns.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

i love all my clients....even if they take credit for my work...LOL...


----------



## duramaxblade (Feb 12, 2008)

I am my only client and be sure that I always take credit for my work.....as long as everything works


----------



## part-timer (Feb 6, 2009)

*credit*

Hey George I have been giving you the credit read further back, I would not forget the job you did for me, your the man to go too for lighting!


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Dissociative;775058 said:


> i love all my clients....even if they take credit for my work...LOL...


Hey I may be your way in Augest for a wedding how far from Naperville are you? Is it possible to put strobes in the third brake light on my 08 crew chevy and keep the cargo light? I'd rather pay someone to do this in the small quarters.:waving::waving:


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

part-timer;775066 said:


> Hey George I have been giving you the credit read further back, I would not forget the job you did for me, your the man to go too for lighting!


yep...your right...i aparantly don;t read all the posts...LOL



Hamelfire;775102 said:


> Hey I may be your way in Augest for a wedding how far from Naperville are you? Is it possible to put strobes in the third brake light on my 08 crew chevy and keep the cargo light? I'd rather pay someone to do this in the small quarters.:waving::waving:


sure.....nippleville isn't far....we can do that...send me some pics of the 3rd ...truck info too


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

Here is some info on the truck and I'll hopefully get pics up tommorrow as soon as I figure out this new camera.

2008 Chevy Crew cab 6.6 box. Whelen 90 watt 4 corner strobes (already installed) 2 open slots on power pack. 

Do you need pics of it taken apart or just from the outside?


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

well, both would be cool...i have some tricks for keeping the cargos with tubes...

do you have tubes and wires?...i have em..


----------



## CityGuy (Dec 19, 2008)

I do not have anything yet. Was going to price at strobesnmore. But if you have then I'll just buy from you and keep bill all in one.


----------



## ANDREW2500 (Dec 7, 2008)

Just so u guys no i run both mini stobes were cargolights were mounted then i drilled holes next to strobes and reinserted cargo light theres plenty of room


----------



## doo-man (Feb 22, 2009)

Might want to check yr local and state codes, I know in michigan you cannot run anything in the 3rd brake/cargo light area as its is against the law. I know it doesnt matter when you are on yr own property or a customers but if you got a picky officer I know they would warn or even issue on it.


----------



## Dissociative (Feb 28, 2007)

yep...i did several trucks with cargos and strobes and leds too


----------



## Lux Lawn (Jan 5, 2004)

Nice job on the lights.


----------

